# Mercedes Benz Werbung



## raikkonentk (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
es hat bestimmt schon mal jeder die neue Mercedes Werbung gesehen.

WERBUNG ALS BILD 

Ja und das wär dann auch schon meine Frage, ob jemand weis, wie ich diese Verwischungseffekt mache. Einfach nur die Person selektieren und in eine neue Ebene duplizieren und dann verwischen, oder fällt eine von euch spontan noch was besseres ein?

Danke schon mal


----------



## extracuriosity (2. Mai 2005)

So ganz spontan fällt mir da Mehrfachbelichtung und lange Belichtungszeit ein.


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Mai 2005)

Jepp, sehe ich auch so extracuriosity! Ein Bild machen mit einer sehr langen Belichtungszeit und danach eins mit einer kurzen und diese dann überblenden.

Einen solchen Effekt selbst zu erzeugen dürfte wohl etwas Arbeit werden. Ich würde sagen der Wischfinger dürfte dafür geeignet sein. Sonst würde ich die Linien einfach so grob malen und diese dann weichzeichnen und noch ein wenig verwischen. Das machst du dann in mehreren Ebenen um Teile zu haben, die transparenter sind als andere. 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Wischhamster (5. Mai 2005)

Das ist ne coole Ideee aber ne Antwot weiß ich auch net, sry...


----------



## Captain Subtext (6. Mai 2005)

Nen Kollege von mir hat ne Spiegelreflex Kamera die alle 15 sec ein Bild macht und dann das ganze zu einem macht , was hier wohl auch der Fall sein wird. Die Darsteller haben sich jedesmal einfahc umgestellt und so kam das Bild und der Rest ist PS mit paar Effekten  !


----------



## subzero (6. Mai 2005)

Also, eine Alternative wäre auch wieder das Pfadwerzeug und damit würde man halt alles selber machen. Also, dann hat man auch den Vortei man kriegt es genau so wie man möchte! Der Arbeitsaufwand wäre etwas größer, aber das würde sich völlig rechtfertigen. Wenn du das mit den Pfadwerkzeug gemacht hast (Zeichenstift) bist du den Umgang schonmal geübt und das hiflt dir nur.

Also:
Mit dem Zeichenstift Linien ziehen, wie es halt gewollt ist.
Rechtsklick - Kontur füllen.. -
Farbe einsetzen
Ebenenmodi konfigurieren
Etwas leuchten, evtl. noch weichzeichnen

Fänd ich persönlich viel geiler!
Und man hat den Vorteil, man schießt nich 3.000.000 Fotos Bis man das gewünschte Ergebnis hat. Einige hören ja auch schon beim 1.264.978 auf und verwerfen diese Idee aus Frustration.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## extracuriosity (6. Mai 2005)

Damit kriegst du die Schlieren schon eingermassen hin, aber was ist mit der Mehrfachbelichtung?


----------



## McAce (6. Mai 2005)

Eine Mehrfachbelichting heißt soviel das ein Bild mehrfach belichtet wird.
Das ist in der Analogfotografie ein sehr nützlicher Effekt.


----------



## extracuriosity (6. Mai 2005)

ICH weiss was das ist.


----------

